# Need help identifying form in Chopin piece



## mekaykey (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi

I need to identify the form in _Chopin's Polonaise Fantasy in A-flat major, Op. 61_. I know that Chopin wrote alot in tempo rubato, but since I'm terrible at identifying form when listening to music, I was wondering if someone could help. I don't need an insanely technical explanation but if you know forms, maybe you could give a quick description of how I can recognize the form in this particular piece?

Thanks!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm afraid I can't speak too well in technical terms. Here's a nifty link for you that might answer your question.


----------



## mekaykey (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, actually that helps alot. I had searched but was only coming up with things about Chopin that just mentioned that he wrote that piece. Thanks!!


----------

